# Surf tomorrow



## Jburr (Jun 18, 2013)

Anyone thinking about heading out tomorrow morning?? I think I might ease down to Galveston tomorrow morning.


----------



## Profishional (May 31, 2009)

I will be heading to freeport and hitting up one of those beach access roads. Water is looking good!!!!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

That's what I thought. Hit access 6 this morning at daylight. Brutal....headed for jetties, good water, no bait in the water. It was dead.....good luck....


----------



## Dhunt00755 (Jul 27, 2013)

Went this morning as well. It was terrible. Went over to the Bay Area and managed a few throw backs.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I looked at web cams at 2. No where near "good" conditions. Not destroyed but not good either. Good luck. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Gotta go when able but I might wait till afternoon or Thursday am...
Winds been honkin outta SW... not good for Galveston. You can fish better water at Tx. Cty or protected shores in bay... Hope you get lucky!


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

Hit Surfside yesterday to get fish fry whiting. Went to my usual spot between 4 and 5 and it was a mess. The high tide pulled all that dead weed back in the water and it was a stinking soup. Gave up without getting a rod out. Decided to check the jetties and while driving back down glanced at the water around 1. Holy **** it was pretty! Since they have been scooping weed off the beach there wasn't any to wash back. Granted it was a little crowded for a Tuesday afternoon since everyone was squeezed into that area. Guys next to me hammered the trout, both numbers and size, on croakers. I got my whiting and some bonus fish in about 90 minutes.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Instigator said:


> Hit Surfside yesterday to get fish fry whiting. Went to my usual spot between 4 and 5 and it was a mess. The high tide pulled all that dead weed back in the water and it was a stinking soup. Gave up without getting a rod out. Decided to check the jetties and while driving back down glanced at the water around 1. Holy **** it was pretty! Since they have been scooping weed off the beach there wasn't any to wash back. Granted it was a little crowded for a Tuesday afternoon since everyone was squeezed into that area. Guys next to me hammered the trout, both numbers and size, on croakers. I got my whiting and some bonus fish in about 90 minutes.


 Was that Access road #1 private beach?


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

The way I understand it (dangerous territory) Everything east of Access #1 is free open beach. That's the 1st time I have stopped there but there was no presence or signage that indicated otherwise.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Instigator said:


> The way I understand it (dangerous territory) Everything east of Access #1 is free open beach. That's the 1st time I have stopped there but there was no presence or signage that indicated otherwise.


If I recall correctly, you need a permit to park on the beach up to access #3 and you're supposed to park up by the dunes between #1 and #3 but they don't always enforce it. East of #3 is open beach with no permit required. I was asking whether you meant 1 is access rd #1?


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

Yup, Access #1.

I did a little search to see if Surfside would be kind enough to clarify. Seems like opinions vary but the town wants a permit on your vehicle if you are inside city limits. I haven't paid a bit of attention to where that boundary is. I was planning on buying a permit just to help them fund their cleanup efforts whether I need it or not.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Instigator said:


> Yup, Access #1.
> 
> I did a little search to see if Surfside would be kind enough to clarify. Seems like opinions vary but the town wants a permit on your vehicle if you are inside city limits. I haven't paid a bit of attention to where that boundary is. I was planning on buying a permit just to help them fund their cleanup efforts whether I need it or not.


Yeah, it makes sense they would use the permit money to clean the beach up to #3.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm thinking about surfside tomorrow evening. In thinking it's going to settle down and green up with the s-se wind


----------



## poobah_1 (Aug 2, 2013)

agonzales1981 said:


> I'm thinking about surfside tomorrow evening. In thinking it's going to settle down and green up with the s-se wind


Was thinking the same thing myself....

Dont know about the water though...if it greens up a bit, it might be OK.

Poobah


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

poobah_1 said:


> Was thinking the same thing myself....
> 
> Dont know about the water though...if it greens up a bit, it might be OK.
> 
> Poobah


Yea I'm waiting to see on the water, might head to texas city instead


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

I will be down there tomorrow afternoon as well, ill post a report.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Got a report from a guy there. Sandy green and calm


----------



## poobah_1 (Aug 2, 2013)

line was wet by 6:00 pm. between access 4-5.

put two 18" in the chest.

by the way. those were my first two. I have been out in the surf about 8 times and always skunked.. But I was patient, read the insight from other 2cooler's...waited...watched web cams, read tide charts, paid attention to the weather and today put a few in the box.

I will make a report tomorrow to elaborate...could have had my limit but made a few mistakes...

PooBah


----------

